# VARATHANE: food safe?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So a friend of mine was just wondering if water based Varathane is safe with food and such. I told him I believe it is but if I'm wrong just let me know! 

Levi


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Once dry/cured, film finishes are food safe.












 







.


----------

